# Solved: Can't figure out "CALs"



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

I was just asked to help someone set up their new network. He has a SBS server with 10 workstations. We can't seem to figure out exactly what kind of CALs we need. I looked at Microsoft's site and their explanation had my head spinning. Do we need to have device CALs or user CALs? He has five, does he need five more?

Thanks,

Bernie


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

User cals are for users to login to the server.
In otherwords,you can have more than one user login from the same computer.
Device cals are for seperate computers to login and access the server.
Being as you have 10 workstations,you more than likely want 5 more
device cals.
http://www.microsoft.com/sbs/en/us/licensing.aspx


----------



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks. Now, do we need user 10 user cals as well or will the device cals support ten users at one time? Sorry to sound so obtuse but for some reason this issue has me flummoxed.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah,it can be confusing.
Basically,if you want to use the workstations for terminals to the server,
you want to use device Cal's.
Each device would be a license entity and would have only one single login
instead of various users.
If you want different users to be able to login from any of the machines at any time,
it would probably be easier for you to go with the user licenses.
In that case,you would create user accounts on the server and users would be
able to login to the server anywhere that has access.
You would need one license for each user account that you want to login.
An example of device cal usage would be something like an internet cafe.
a lot of temporary users,but access from the same device.
Using a device cal means access is restricted to using only those devices.
Using user logins means a user can login from any device they use that
is granted access to the server.
Hope this is helping.


----------



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks. I think I've got it! Phew!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just to add,say you have 10 employees and you decided to use user Cal's.
If an employee quits,you can delete the user account and make a new one
for a new employee using the same user cal.
Same if you replace a workstation and get rid of the old one,using device Cal's.
You can use the same Cal's as long as you don't exceed the amount of devices or users.
All of this is more of a legal/licensing issue than it is a functionality issue.


----------



## cybernia_nyc (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks again,


Bernie


----------

